# stergen



## John

hi everbody im sort of new her i ve got a question
just got a 2 1/2 galon fish tank wanna know can sturgeions be kept with neon tetras???/?
thnaks alot!!!!!!!


----------



## leongreenway

do you mean sturgeon ?

all Sturgeons as far as I know get massive !!!! I mean huge, I have seen them at the local garden centre a Meter long !!!

They are as far as I know Coldwater as well


:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## flynngriff

You gotta be joking. You _have _to be. I'm assuming you're joking.

Just in case, though...

Sturgeons can get to be 8 feet long! 2.5 gallons wouldn't even get all of a sturgeon wet!

This was a joke, right???


----------



## Cichlid Man

Even in a tropical pond measuring 10 feet long sturgeons can't be kept with neons because they will goble them up almost imediatly.


----------



## leongreenway

Where have you seen this fish, I am guessing you have seen them in an extremely juvenille state. You might be able to get some fish that might look simular, but I am not sure what for a tank that size.


----------



## John

Just kidding.
Lol  

Okay, April Fools. I know it's not April Fool's Day any more, but I thought it would be funny. :fun:


----------



## shev

well.... got me!


----------



## leongreenway

me too, you'd be amazed.

Although Saying that my mate had a White tipped shark in a converted swimming pool for a while before it ate loads of his big marine fish, then he had to take it to an aquarium in Bristol UK


----------



## Fishfirst

lol actually I highly doubt the sturgeon would eat neans... they are really just bottom feeders, but what would bother them is the temp. They like cool water, not warm such as the tetras, this might be because of their massive size and their oxygen needs.  Of coarse the biggest sturgeon caught in the wild was in Russia, it weighted over 3000 pounds.


----------



## malawi4me2

Yeah, in Dr. Axelrod's freshwater fish atlas, the length for one species of sturgeon is listed at 9m... That's almost 27ft!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leongreenway

What an amazing coinsidence, I was just taking a stroll on my private Island and look what has washed up on my Beach.

Sturgeon steak anyone, I got enough for a few guests


----------



## Gracie6363

leongreenway @ Sun Apr 24 said:


> What an amazing coinsidence, I was just taking a stroll on my private Island and look what has washed up on my Beach.
> 
> Sturgeon steak anyone, I got enough for a few guests
> 
> http://www.stpetersburgtimes.com/2002/03/19/photos/front-sturgeon.jpg


My gosh that thing is massive! My husband is working on his masters in zoology. just had to do a paper on sturgeons. The pallid sturgeon which is located I believe in missouri is close to being extinct. it was an interesting assignment.


----------



## Lydia

leongreenway @ Sun Apr 24 said:


> What an amazing coinsidence, I was just taking a stroll on my private Island and look what has washed up on my Beach.
> 
> Sturgeon steak anyone, I got enough for a few guests
> 
> http://www.stpetersburgtimes.com/2002/03/19/photos/front-sturgeon.jpg


whoaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!! that thing is huge!!!!!!!!!! youre kidding about your private island, right...?

im up for some sturgeon steak....jk


----------



## Cichlid Man

Did you save the caviar! :lol:


----------



## leongreenway

Yeah, I got bucket loads
Just need to salt it up an away we go


----------



## Cichlid Man

Sorted mate!LOL :lol:


----------

